# viper 5901 remote not working



## arath25 (Nov 21, 2009)

I've been having problems with the 2 way remote ;problem is remote doesn't respond to any of the commands (armed,disarmed,ETC) ,shows that im out of range ,even when im standing next to the car. Any ideas ??


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Yeah worn out remote, dead battery(even though it lights up), or simply needs reprogramming to the alarm. Go to a Viper dealer or contact them, there is a link to there web site in my profile. You can get a remote from them online they are not free.


----------



## arath25 (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for ur reply. The system it is actually brand new ,installed on 11/04/09 ,took it to the dealer ,they tried to reprogram the remote and couldn't. They are going to check the unit today . Any other ideas ???


----------

